# Glass Factory Images



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone have any images of early glass factories. I happened to see this one in an old 1875 journal. They mostly seamed to make specialty glass, lamp shades, fresnel lenses, cut glass crystal, etc.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 16, 2009)

I dream of finding part of a fresnel (sp?) lens in the ocean one day!

 There's the image of the Maryland Glass Corp at this website: 
 http://www.scripophily.net/emdrugcomofb.html


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a bunch of glass factory images, mostly from the book I wrote. I'll post my favorite three. 
 The Crown Flint Glass Co., Ravenna, Ohio c. 1885. They made lamp chimneys.


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 17, 2009)

Day & Williams Glass Works, Kent, Ohio. Photo probably from the 1870s. They made window glass.


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 17, 2009)

Diamond Glass Works, Ravenna, Ohio, c. 1880s. They made window glass too.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow - I actually know what a Fresnel lens is, thanks to Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice old images Kent.  You get the impression these were filthy places[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh yeah - glass houses & steel mills = filth. My mom's side of the family became very wealthy in Pittsburgh - they had a laundry business. (My mom's uncles are the ones that lost all the family money - my grandmother grew up filthy rich from the way she tells it - she didn't like that, though, cuz it was during the depression)


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 17, 2009)

> I have a bunch of glass factory images, mostly from the book I wrote.


 Hey KentOhio.
 Please give yourself a shameless plug. I'd love to know what book you wrote. Thanks!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2009)

What's a fresnel lens?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a lens for a lighthouse. I read "A Salty Piece of Land" by Jimmy Buffett 
 Tully goes in search of a fesnel lens for a lighthouse.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 17, 2009)

They were also used for other things like train headlights and signal lights.


----------



## KentOhio (Aug 17, 2009)

Shameless plug coming up!

 I wrote "Portage County Glass: The 19th Century Glass Industry in Mantua, Kent, New Portage, and Ravenna, Ohio." 
 There's a posting for it on page 2 of the "suggest a website or resource" category on this forum. I have some pictures and a description of it there.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

